# White tiny dots on Anubias that don't come off?



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

What are they? I have quarantined the plants of course.... I got them from reputable Amazon seller. The aunbias didn't come in good condition. They do have multiple leaves damaged due to holes, burns and those white dots on those that look healthy otherwise. No yellowing anywhere. The stems look in good condition and the root system looks healthy too.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Can you post a picture of the spots?
Do they come off the leaf alittle? Like it's type of egg or something?
What do you have in your tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have a Nerite Snail? If so, they could be Nerite eggs.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't have any snails. I don't know if the producer that sold me does or not.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I agree with Russel. 

An option; If they're still in quarantine...you can soak Anubias for 2 to 3 hours in a McCormick Alum (found in the spice isle in the grocery store) and water solution in a bucket. (1 to 3 tablespoons per gallon.) That should kill the snail eggs. Keep an eye on the plant while it is soaking.

If the plants are in the qt, when the tank is empty you can triple dose the tank with aquarium salt to kill any eggs that may be in there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A photo would help. 

Does the rhizome smell?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Can't be sure without seeing but sounds like nerite eggs which don't hatch in freshwater. I could not find any on a plant but they look like this:

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/a...954-nerite-eggs-really-pmb_nerite_eggs_01.jpg


----------

